# September Photo Contest Winner!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Congratulations to our Winner:*​









*@dawg53*​
*Thanks everyone who participated in this!
-The CF Admin Team*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
It can be a subject of your choosing. A single picture only to minimize confusion. Please no posts other than photos.

Even though it's still hotter than all get out in S. Alabama a Fall themed photo might make us all think of cooler days coming.

Good luck everyone!

Quick Update: The winner of the contest will have a thread featured in the images that show at the top of the home page when the contest closes. They will receive a 1 year premium membership. If you have questions please PM @CFAdmin, this thread is for contest entries only. The contest will close on September 27th.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok I'll post my entry if I'm allowed to. Here it is. I took it in the fall when I was on vacation in Arkansas.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I know you asked for Fall but all I got is Winter. Is that okay? I'm sure it snows in the Fall somewhere. Here it is:










Pales in comparison to @Animals45's pic. Very good!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My buttercup!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The ducks and geese a few years ago.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s not chickens but it just feels so much like fall rolling in to me I have to use it. It’s fall at the beach…


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Entry for Kimnnee1962











Overmountain1 said:


> It’s not chickens but it just feels so much like fall rolling in to me I have to use it. It’s fall at the beach…


Absolutely beautiful. You get my vote if there is any votes.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

My phone isn’t great with landscape pictures, but I got to drive my son nuts stopping a dozen times on the way home from work to take pictures. There were mini storms all over the sky!! You would have sun over here, thunder and lightning in another spot, rainbows, etc…. Amazing night!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

POV: Youre a bee gathering pollen, when this approaches you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've done a total clean up of this thread. It is not for chatting or posting multiple pics. If you can't follow the rules you will be removed from the contest.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh great thank you!


My photo for the contest. sweet pea is in molt so you know


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It can be a subject of your choosing. A single picture only to minimize confusion. Please no posts other than photos.
> 
> Even though it's still hotter than all get out in S. Alabama a Fall themed photo might make us all think of cooler days coming.
> 
> ...


Hey robin416! I finally found the contest and here is my entry:







her name is pearl and she is a serama. She is about 7 months old and is so sweet! her tail is pretty high, soooo is that an advantage? it seems that high tails win in poultry contests. Anyway, she should win because all of her family has died and she is still laying and standing strong!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@robin416, can we be posting now for October?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yuh


Well we don't know that for sure..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hang on, we have to get @CFAdmin to finish this one up first.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hang on, we have to get @CFAdmin to finish this one up first.


Ok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've put out a call to him so he'll close this one out.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I've put out a call to him so he'll close this one out.


Who won for September? I know it's not me, but I was wondering if you could make a chart like of who won like this:
1# place: blah blah blah
2#place
Third and so on


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Waiting on @CFAdmin. No one knows what's going on at this point.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Winner Winner!
Chosen by google's random number generator. Congratulations @dawg53 
-Philip


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

CFAdmin said:


> Winner Winner!
> Chosen by google's random number generator. Congratulations @dawg53
> -Philip
> 
> ...





CFAdmin said:


> Winner Winner!
> Chosen by google's random number generator. Congratulations @dawg53
> -Philip
> 
> ...


he deserved that win. Good job, @dawg53!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations, dawg. You're the first winner since the photo contest has been restarted.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

CFAdmin said:


> Winner Winner!
> Chosen by google's random number generator. Congratulations @dawg53
> -Philip
> 
> ...


who came next, then next and so on, @CFAdmin?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Congrats Dawg!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Congratulations Dawg!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone, a total surprise! The BR in the photo was 10 years old when I took that photo. Her name was "Big Girl." She was top hen of the 24 chickens I had at that time. She was fairly tame and didnt mind being handled.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Thanks everyone, a total surprise! The BR in the photo was 10 years old when I took that photo. Her name was "Big Girl." She was top hen of the 24 chickens I had at that time. She was fairly tame and didnt mind being handled.


aww! She is living a long life!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Congratulations, @dawg53!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CFAdmin said:


> Winner Winner!
> Chosen by google's random number generator. Congratulations @dawg53
> -Philip
> 
> ...


I think dawg53's photo was the 11th entry though, cause robin had posted the first post telling the rules so that made an extra post, I don't know if you were going off peoples post though.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I think dawg53's photo was the 11th entry though, cause robin had posted the first post telling the rules so that made an extra post, I don't know if you were going off peoples post though.


Who cares? dawg won. His post was #12 and he won. Move along to your new contest.
Congrats, dawg!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Who cares? dawg won. His post was #12 and he won. Move along to your new contest.
> Congrats, dawg!


I don't care I am very glad he won! Congratulations dawg! I was just asking CFAdmin if he might have accidently messed up.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yay! Congrats Dawg- love that photo.


----------

